# Stupid Fn key on my laptop!!!



## helpme! (Jul 30, 2004)

hi please could you help me! im using a laptop at work and have somehow managed to lock my Fn key! now when i type it comes out like this;
helle everyone in the world = he336 every6ne 5n the w6r3d
is there a key command to unlock it?
thanks  
p.s im on windows xp proffesional


----------



## sir_zman (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't have a laptop to try this on, but if it's like most modifier keys in Windows, you can simply hold the Fn key down for 5-7 seconds to "lock" or "unlock" it, that works for the windows and alt keys as well.

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## helpme! (Jul 30, 2004)

thanks 4 ur help but it dosent seem 2 hav changed ne thing. ne other suggestions?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Try pressing CTRL and the function key together.

Also try SHIFT and function key together.



Rollin


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It will be the Fn key plus one of the function keys at the top. It should be marked.


----------



## NewtonW (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you need to release your num locks..

-Newton


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

You can lock your FN Key on like some one said like thay saod you need to press Fn and possiable one of the F Keys at the very top. What make is the Laptop and we may be able to help you on your way.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

On an IBM 600E Thinkpad its: Shift + Scroll lock


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I've also found that a good hammer will often help to unlock any key that is locked  


Rollin


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Rollin_Again said:


> I've also found that a good hammer will often help to unlock any key that is locked
> 
> Rollin


Do you mean an FBH ?


----------



## helpme! (Jul 30, 2004)

sorry i havent replied
i fixed it by randomly pressing the fn key and other keys it turned out to be the fn key plus the num lock key although i only found this out after many attempts and the thought of a hammer crossed my mind many times...
thanx for all ur help


----------



## json_ramirez (Jun 17, 2005)

I have an compaq laptop, i also encountered that problem, and all that you have to do is hold the Fn key then pressed Num lk key. hope that will help..


----------

